# What handgun is this?



## danishpanther (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi I joined here because I need to figure out which handgun this is? 
(An idiot on fb close to where I live, shooting it up into the air close to children). 
Someone defended him saying it was probably just a starter gun, but I don't think so :/

The image is a screenshot from the video, not sure if it's clear enough for you guys to see.

Can anyone help here? will appreciate it. 








Thanx


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Not the best picture, but it does appear to be a semi-auto with wrap-around grips (likely wood)

Most starter pistols are revolvers or single shot as blank cartridges typically wont cycle a semi. There are 8mm blank firing prop guns though.

Best guess is a Beretta 70 series or a Makarov (or copy). .22, .32 auto, 9 Mak, .380 would be the cartridge guess.

Do you have any more info?


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

danishpanther said:


> Hi I joined here because I need to figure out which handgun this is?
> (An idiot on fb close to where I live, shooting it up into the air close to children).
> Someone defended him saying it was probably just a starter gun, but I don't think so :/
> 
> ...


It's way too out of focus for me to tell much of anything about it. I'm not sure what you can do once you know. I doubt it's a starter pistol, so would you call law enforcement? Are you out in the country where it is legal, but not smart, to discharge a firearm in the air? I guess what I'm saying is that whatever you're going to do about it, just go ahead and do it. If you know who it is and you know it's not legal to fire it where that person is, call the authorities and let them know. Let them contact this person and determine what kind of gun it was and whether the discharge of it broke the law.

Discharging firearms into the air is a popular way some cultures celebrate some holidays or some special event. Here in Florida, there are some predominately Hispanic communities which don't understand why we protest their celebratory shooting. They sometimes get angry when old grandpa gets arrested and thrown in jail for drunkenly shooting his pistol in his backyard during Carnival or the 4th of July. Yet every year we get one or two people wounded by these errant shots. The drunk party shooters sometimes don't get their shots straight up. They sometimes fire over a lake, thinking that it's safe. It's been a real problem in recent years. Drinking and shooting don't mix well together even if "you're just having fun."

This is all I'm capable of enhancing, given the initial quality. Click it to see larger.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Double Post!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

danishpanther said:


> Hi I joined here because I need to figure out which handgun this is?
> (An idiot on fb close to where I live, shooting it up into the air close to children).
> Someone defended him saying it was probably just a starter gun, but I don't think so :/
> 
> ...


Really no way of knowing from that pic. The finish looks suspect to be a real gun, looks like a revolver to me, if it isn't an Armscor type revolver(real revolver) odds are it is some sort of starter/cap/replica . More than likely it's a fake, but you never can be sure until you are sure.

Many folks have gotten themselves shot by law enforcement brandishing fake revolvers/cap pistols/bbguns/ airsoft guns/ because even if it is a fake it looks real enough to get you shot.


----------



## danishpanther (Jan 3, 2017)

Thank you so much guys ... 

Craig it's "in the city" as much city as we have here in Denmark. 
I'm going to make the neighbors that have the video footage support me in talking to the "law enforcement", but so far they are like "well it's most likely a starter pistol, look there does not seam to be all that much Recoil". Right now I told them I would find out what kind of gun it was: I'm sure my chances of getting them to act will be better if they know what kind of firearm it is (if that makes sense). I don't know enough about guns to be able to fully securely say "this is not a starter pistol" ... 

He was firing it up into the air by the way, showing off.

Hmm perhaps I should try to get a copy of the video (it seams much clearer - right now he only let me screenshot it).


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

danishpanther said:


> I'm sure my chances of getting them to act will be better if they know what kind of firearm it is (if that makes sense). He was firing it up into the air by the way, showing off.


I would agree with denner. It's probably a blank gun or starter pistol, but who knows. It might be an air gun. Those holes or whatever they are in the bottom of the grips make it look pretty cheesy for a real handgun. I ran two types of forensic photo software on it, but that image I posted was the best I could get in a short time. There just wasn't much to work with.

I also don't see why you need neighborhood support. If this happened in your neighborhood, then call law enforcement and ask them to go check out the person shooting the handgun. That is, if you also know who that person is. If you don't know who it is and you didn't see or hear it happen, you probably should just drop it.


----------



## danishpanther (Jan 3, 2017)

Craigh said:


> I would agree with denner. It's probably a blank gun or starter pistol, but who knows. It might be an air gun. Those holes or whatever they are in the bottom of the grips make it look pretty cheesy for a real handgun. I ran two types of forensic photo software on it, but that image I posted was the best I could get in a short time. There just wasn't much to work with.
> 
> I also don't see why you need neighborhood support. If this happened in your neighborhood, then call law enforcement and ask them to go check out the person shooting the handgun. That is, if you also know who that person is. If you don't know who it is and you didn't see or hear it happen, you probably should just drop it.


I don't think it's an air gun, I don't know all that much about it but there was muzzle flash for each bullet he shoot, and def decently loud sound.

I will def contact law enforcement again, but the other neighbor have the video evidence, and they seam to be reluctant about doing something (out of fear I think, they are more like "well he is harmless, he is just a young guy with bad self asteam, we don't want to take part in provoking him by talking to the police, if we just ignore him, he will go away".

Also there is a big chance the gun is gone now, it's a wannabe gangster type, that have moved into an otherwise very family oriented neighboorhood. 
He is def trouble, reckless driving fast around the parking lot where there are children, getting a kick out of waving his money like he was in a scarface movie ... and lastly this demonstration of calling us all out of our houses, so we could see him shooting a gun up into the air (while there is children around playing).

Again, thnx again for all the help.


----------

